# wheel sealant...wax ?



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ive give my audis wheels in get powdercoated and be finished in 'hyper silver' (19" rs4 style)
when i get them back next week,as they'l be like new i thort its best time to give them a sealent treatment.

My friend got some poorboys wheel sealant he said i can use,so i think il do that........what i also wanted to ask is is waxing them better? I have poorboys/nattys paste wax and wanted to know if its better wax them or sealant them.....both protect dont they?


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Poorboy's Wheel Sealant is fine and easy to apply. However, in 3 months time you will be doing it again. Now if you are caring for your alloys properly then you will have to remove the wheels for cleaning and resealing. This is a pain in the ****.

If I am you I would buy some 22PLE Rim & Metal Coat. It seems pricey, but given that will last for 18 months and make your alloys a doddle to wash, it is well worth the money when you factor in your time for repeated applications of Poorboy's.

I would not advise using a wax on alloys. Wheel sealants and coatings are designed to withstand heat and as far as I know waxes are not. Also, Natty's Paste Wax is a real budget wax and it doesn't last. I wouldn't apply it to wheels or bodywork.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

yep, coat them. I got over 2 years on C.Quartz on my Lexus rims.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Coat it,Max Protect is fantastic for that and very very durable.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've now got mine coated with Gtechniq C5 topped with Black Magic Detail's Revolution wheel wax, which has added a. Ice shine to the finish.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CarPro DLUX topped with reload :thumb:


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive just done my whole fleet of cars in FK 1000P. ....most with two coats im new to all this so its a first so nothing to compare it to but easy to apply and result are good.....but I will be goin the c5 Gtechnic route


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Jon Allum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Poorboy's Wheel Sealant is fine and easy to apply. However, in 3 months time you will be doing it again. Now if you are caring for your alloys properly then you will have to remove the wheels for cleaning and resealing. This is a pain in the ****.
> 
> ...


Interesting opinion. While I haven't used it myself, considering it's price, it's supposedly quite a good looking wax _for what it is intended for_ (bodywork), and very easy to apply. It doesn't claim to last years so I wouldn't hold that against it. For the price, supposed ease of application, gloss, and water behavior, I would say it's a good wax for those that don't mind using it every now and again.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sheep said:


> Interesting opinion. While I haven't used it myself, considering it's price, it's supposedly quite a good looking wax _for what it is intended for_ (bodywork), and very easy to apply. It doesn't claim to last years so I wouldn't hold that against it. For the price, supposed ease of application, gloss, and water behavior, I would say it's a good wax for those that don't mind using it every now and again.


top wax imho,it was tested a few months back here on detailing world,outlasted others 6+months!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AF Mint Rims
I like it ,does what it says on the tin :thumb:

Some good reviews on here at the moment


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Demetri said:


> AF Mint Rims
> I like it ,does what it says on the tin :thumb:
> 
> Some good reviews on here at the moment


Like this stuff my self holds the test of time well too


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not tried any others but AF mint rims is super easy to apply, leaves a great shine and beads/repells dirt very well so far. A little goes a long way so good value too


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I have the following

Bouncers
FK1000P
Planet Polish WS&S


All fantastic, FK or PP for winter and Bouncers for summer. I had Mint Rims, gave it to a mate.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe have a look at Carbon collective plantinum wheels! Seen some excellent results with durability claims of 2 years :doublesho Not to expensive either... :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Wheel Guard, I love the stuff and so does my alloys.


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I have the following
> 
> Bouncers
> FK1000P
> ...


+FK1000. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Colly 476 lasts really well


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

FK1000P. Easy to apply and lasts well.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned Wheel Guard, I love the stuff and so does my alloys.


I haven't had much luck with that yet, I am going to give it another go soon though once the tires are swapped on my parents car for winter. I will be testing it against FK1000P and possibly AG HD or 476S.


----------



## Alps Pacino (Aug 11, 2008)

gtechniq c5 for me, very very good stuff


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

Jetseal 109?? Or is this a bit old school?


----------

